# Scary Sherri's Home Haunt (2014)



## ucbearcats (Sep 16, 2012)

Just sharing a walk-though of my humble haunted house. Have a wonderful Halloween all!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Wow, talk about a feast for the eyes. Loved the spiders crawling all over the toilet


----------



## scaryjak (Sep 28, 2009)

That's a fantastic set up. Love your lighting. I bet the tot's loved that


----------

